# Spotify Crashing - and it's Facebook's fault.



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

For those of you, like me, who are suddenly unable to open the Spotify app on iPhones:

https://www.theverge.com/2020/7/10/...erest-tinder-facebook-sdk-certification-issue


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

wkasimer said:


> For those of you, like me, who are suddenly unable to open the Spotify app on iPhones:
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2020/7/10/...erest-tinder-facebook-sdk-certification-issue


Seems to have been fixed in the last hour or so.


----------



## ribonucleic (Aug 20, 2014)

So many things in life are Facebook's fault.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Just don't use Facebook


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> Just don't use Facebook


It's not clear to me that you actually need to use Facebook to be affected:

https://www.techradar.com/news/spotify-is-down-right-now-if-you-have-an-iphone


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I have an Honor phone and Spotify crashes sometimes on mine but its not due to solely apps. Spotify and streaming site issues aren't just limited to iphones.


----------

